# Report: Dust up at Blazers Practice..Great timing guys.



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0402/1533249.html


WTF is going on


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

sad that it had to involve 2 of the young guys in Zach and Woods , dunno how Rube was involved. I cant really imagine any of them guys have any legs to stand on questioning any of the others character off court, well possibly Zach.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I didn't hear how it happend, but this isn't the first time Z-bo and Ruben got in a fight. And I know Zach and Qyntel are real good friends (according to Rice) So maybe Ruben got in a fight with Z-bo, and Qyntel jumped in to help him? (or visa-versa)


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i can imagine rube having quite a short temper , he plays with so much bottled up energy he probably just erupts sometimes. maybe zach is getting cocky or rube said summin about Q's law brush. Either way its just another scrap on the pile for the blazer vultures to pick at. 
Im really disappointed


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

What else can happen to our team this season?!?  

Damon, Rasheed, Qyntel all busted for weed
Zach and Ruben 2nd scuffle of the season

what's next... Sabonis gettting busted for growing weed? :|


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Maybe this will bring the team closer together!*

* Optimism at its finest.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

This is sooner than I thought, but I was expecting things to fall apart before playoffs. :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

and the plot thickens!!! :nonono:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

least the pot isnt thickening
smoke n whutnot


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Guys - no need for drama here. This stuff happens in practice. To me, this is a non-story unless it happens again today with the same people.

To me, this is like me fighting with my little brother when I was a kid. We would fight and I would beat the crap out of him... then as soon as someone picked on him outside the family, I was there, along with my older brother to defend our younger brother. No big deal.


----------



## biggz (Mar 21, 2003)

*z-bo's previous scuffle was w/ the other ruben*

here's the link to the article

looks like the problem's a little more serious... and it had to happen now ?!?!?! i am so disappointed ... :heart:


----------



## biggz (Mar 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> To me, this is like me fighting with my little brother when I was a kid. We would fight and I would beat the crap out of him... then as soon as someone picked on him outside the family, I was there, along with my older brother to defend our younger brother. No big deal.


I really hope you're right, blazer outsider .. sigh...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*It came in 3!*

if anyone thinks that this doesn't happen regularly (check Cliff Robinson heaving FULL pop cans at Buck Williams years ago during a practice) well, then there's nothing we can do to help you. 8)

btw, this has to be the 3rd thing.

Damon and Rasheed are on probation..Woods gets busted...Zach sucker punches Ruben.

let the winning commence!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: It came in 3!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> if anyone thinks that this doesn't happen regularly (check Cliff Robinson heaving FULL pop cans at Buck Williams years ago during a practice) well, then there's nothing we can do to help you. 8)
> 
> btw, this has to be the 3rd thing.
> ...


Exactly!!!

MAS controversy please!!! 

Dang, if we can just have something really big happen now the Blazers are assured of the title!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*dumb kids*

Poor Derek!


"....Cheeks said it was too soon to determine whether there would be long-term problems between Randolph and Patterson, whose lockers are separated by Derek Anderson's...."

You know....this frustrates the "h e double toothpicks" out of me. I defend these guys all the time and they continue to act like boneheads. But hey...as always...this too shall pass.

I am a die-hard Blazer fan...some days are just harder than others.

I do think we are in big trouble against Utah and that is something these guys had better really think about. They have to suspend Zach-no question about it. This stinks.



:no:


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap, how could you reference the pop can incident and forget the Cliffy vs. James Robinson wrestling nude in the locker room incident? It was James Robinson wasn't it?

All that aside, it is really "punk" for Zach to smack Patterson when he is being held and not expecting it. Personally I wouldn't want Ruben Patterson to be "livid" at me. Sounds like an apology better be forthcoming. Maybe this can bring the team together or teach them that they have to avoid splintering.

lets hope


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

I wasn't there at practice, so all I have to rely on is the media reports. And all that I've gathered on the mentalities of the players invovled. With that said, here goes:

Patterson is a known bully. Ask his wife. Ask his former Seattle teammates. Ask the guy he beat up for scratching his car.

I'm sure Patterson was being a bully towards Qyntel. That is Patterson's fault. 

BUT, for Randolph to sucker punch Patterson when both his arms are being held back - that's just stupid.

So, what do you do? Do you suspend Zach for one game? Yes, probably. Do you suspend Ruben? Probably not.

I know that the calls of "implosion starting to happen" are already rumbling. But once the playoffs start in two weeks, we won't even be talking about this incident.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>catinahat</b>!
> Hap, how could you reference the pop can incident and forget the Cliffy vs. James Robinson wrestling nude in the locker room incident? It was James Robinson wasn't it?


hm..maybe it was..In that case, he should have connected with more pop cans then. 



> All that aside, it is really "punk" for Zach to smack Patterson when he is being held and not expecting it. Personally I wouldn't want Ruben Patterson to be "livid" at me. Sounds like an apology better be forthcoming. Maybe this can bring the team together or teach them that they have to avoid splintering.
> 
> lets hope


I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want ANY of those guys mad at me. They all could beat the living snot out of me without trying. Heck, I couldn't even run away from Sabonis! 

scuse me, I got winded, I need a can of beer.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> I know that the calls of "implosion starting to happen" are already rumbling. But once the playoffs start in two weeks, we won't even be talking about this incident.


didn't you mean "once the playoffs END in 3 weeks, we won't even be talking about this incident. We'll be talking about trades and who we need to draft so much we'll get 25,000 posts by draft day"?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> I wasn't there at practice, so all I have to rely on is the media reports. And all that I've gathered on the mentalities of the players invovled. With that said, here goes:
> 
> Patterson is a known bully. Ask his wife. Ask his former Seattle teammates. Ask the guy he beat up for scratching his car.
> ...




I like your style.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> didn't you mean "once the playoffs END in 3 weeks, we won't even be talking about this incident.



Ha ha. Naaaaahh. We WILL win our first round playoff series this year.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Do you guys remember when Kobe punched Samaki Walker on their team bus? Yes, I believe everything was fine after that, and they went on to win the league title. 

Let's just hope people don't blow this out of proportion. And, I'd like to quote Jason Quick:



> Team Turmoil is at it again.


Give it a rest already! Will this guy ever get fired? :dead:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> "I've been around a long time, and things happen in practice," Cheeks said. "But this one was . . . this was more serious."


I will say it again - even if Z-Bo is suspended for a game - To me, this is like me fighting with my little brother when I was a kid. We would fight and I would beat the crap out of him... then as soon as someone picked on him outside the family, I was there, along with my older brother to defend our younger brother. No big deal. Heck, I would get grounded for hitting my little brother.

Drama... the Blazer thrive on it. At the rate they are going, I am about to go out on a limb and say I expect them to play in the Western Conference Finals.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> Do you guys remember when Kobe punched Samaki Walker on their team bus? Yes, I believe everything was fine after that, and they went on to win the league title.
> 
> Let's just hope people don't blow this out of proportion. And, I'd like to quote Jason Quick:
> ...


Why would he get fired for that? He is selling newspapers and people love to read about Drama!!!


----------



## Blaze (Jan 25, 2003)

The actual fight isn't the issue here. Even Michael Jordan popped Steve Kerr once in practice. Steve Kerr!?! What matters, as Cheeks says, is how the team responds. Hopefully this will bring them together, again using the us against them mentality. My two little boys go at it all the time, but the moment the neighbor kid tries to pick on one, boom, he's on the floor. So, hopefully they can take their anger out on the Jazz tonite, maybe even the Wolves on Sun and send them a message. This type of story just sells copies for the Oregonian.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm just glad this fight didn't involve other players. Randolph and Patterson are both scrappy, physical guys. Most of the time those types of people get over it pretty easy--a bloody nose isn't the same for Ruben as it would be for, say, Wallace or Damon. 

I doubt it's something that tears the team up much.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Blazer Outsider*!
> 
> Guys - no need for drama here. This stuff happens in practice. To me, this is a non-story unless it happens again today with the same people
> 
> To me, this is like me fighting with my little brother when I was a kid. We would fight and I would beat the crap out of him... then as soon as someone picked on him outside the family, I was there, along with my older brother to defend our younger brother. No big deal.


True, I have to agree with you that it happens when teams practice had. But I one has to wonder if it was a hard practice or heated words from Patterson on Woods doing something that he shouldn't (his latest news) and Randolph getting into it. I hope your right Blazer Outsider. 

Guess we will find out tonight. I hope that Zach gets to play and that he and Ruben put this behind them. I don't want to see the team take sides on something like this! :no:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> True, I have to agree with you that it happens when teams practice had. But I one has to wonder if it was a hard practice or heated words from Patterson on Woods doing something that he shouldn't (his latest news) and Randolph getting into it. I hope your right Blazer Outsider.


call me cynical, but somehow I doubt that Patterson was calling out Woods on his recent acts.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah, your probally right on that on Hap. I would like to think that it was a hard practice and there is pride involved. There are not to many people on the Blazers team that can really talk. :no:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: It came in 3!*



> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly!!!
> ...



YEA I got someone to say MAS:yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

You know, I have been thinking about this all day. :sigh: 

Shouldn't we be celebrating the fact this team is practicing hard enough for something like this to happen???
:rocket:

Isn't that a positive? Aren't we glad these guys are practicing this hard? Woo hoo....

:rbanana:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> I didn't hear how it happend, but this isn't the first time Z-bo and Ruben got in a fight. And I know Zach and Qyntel are real good friends (according to Rice) So maybe Ruben got in a fight with Z-bo, and Qyntel jumped in to help him? (or visa-versa)


I was way off


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

originally i was most disappointed to hear this so close to playoff time when we really should be pushing forward together , but hearing that he got hit while being held back makes it a lot worse. Sure there are flareups in prac but this isnt normal.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

OK - I deleted my confession after reading Z-bo's fine and suspension.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> OK - I deleted my confession after reading Z-bo's fine and suspension.


It wasn't that bad of a story... I learned a good lesson by reading it!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

What possibly could you have learned by reading it???


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> What possibly could you have learned by reading it???


That fighting is not the answer and we all make mistakes that we have to live with and try to learn from them!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> That fighting is not the answer and we all make mistakes that we have to live with and try to learn from them!


I can think of a time when fighting was the answer.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> I can think of a time when fighting was the answer.


Fighting will never accomplish anything positive.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> Fighting will never accomplish anything positive.


yah it can. yah it did. check history.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> yah it can. yah it did. check history.


No it can't. No it didn't. I'm aware of history, thanks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> No it can't. No it didn't. I'm aware of history, thanks.


so fighting the Nazis in world war 2 didn't accomplish something positive? Tell that to the French who were occupied by the Germans. Tell that to the Jews (among others) who were freed by the Allied forces.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> Fighting will never accomplish anything positive.



Fighting stopped Nazi Germany from taking over Europe
Fighting Nazi Germany defeated concentration camps
Fighting Al-queda has defeated and thwarped some terrorist attacks
Fighting in Serbia stopped Ethnic cleansing
Fighting in America ended slavery and kept the USA united.
Fighting in America liberated the colonies from Britain


What part wasn't positive? Shall I go over it again?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> No it can't. No it didn't. I'm aware of history, thanks.



So we should have left the Germans killing of Jews.
We should have left Serbia continue to use ethnic cleansing
We should have let Germany take over the world
We should have stayed loyal colonies of GB
We should have allowed slavery in the south
We should have allowed al-queda to continue to exist and plan.


You just lost all credibility as far as I am concerned.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> so fighting the Nazis in world war 2 didn't accomplish something positive? Tell that to the French who were occupied by the Germans. Tell that to the Jews (among others) who were freed by the Allied forces.


Killing people for a "greater cause" is not right, plain and simple.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh, that gives me motivation!

Fighting the racism in the south didn't accomplish anything positive? The Bus boycott? Fighting the Klan in the late 1800's, 1920's, and 1960's didn't accomplish anything?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> Killing people for a "greater cause" is not right, plain and simple.


so we should have let the jews (and gays, and handicapped, russians, sick, non-conformists) all die because it's "not right, plain and simple"?

I'd like to know what color the sky is on your planet.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> so we should have let the jews (and gays, and handicapped, russians, sick, non-conformists) all die because it's "not right, plain and simple"?
> ...


There's no valid reason for one man to kill another for a so-called greater good. Two wrongs do not make a right. Can you do math? We'll find out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> There's no valid reason for one man to kill another for a so-called greater good. Two wrongs do not make a right. Can you do math? We'll find out.



so...if I were to threaten to kill your family, you would just sit there and let it happen because it's not right for you to kill me in defense?

If you saw a woman being beaten, you'd just sit there and go "eh...it's not right to kill that man to save that woman." and leave?

If you saw a child being kidnapped, or abused, you'd do nothing because "two wrongs don't make a right"?

jeez, talk about a simplistic viewpoint.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> There's no valid reason for one man to kill another for a so-called greater good. Two wrongs do not make a right. Can you do math? We'll find out.



Can you address my points, on the previous page and on this page, or are you going to skim by them and ignore them?


Here, Ill put them below so you can see them:

quote: 
Originally posted by SteveSmith_08!


Fighting will never accomplish anything positive. 


Vintage :
Fighting stopped Nazi Germany from taking over Europe
Fighting Nazi Germany defeated concentration camps
Fighting Al-queda has defeated and thwarped some terrorist attacks
Fighting in Serbia stopped Ethnic cleansing
Fighting in America ended slavery and kept the USA united.
Fighting in America liberated the colonies from Britain


What part wasn't positive? Shall I go over it again?






quote: 
Originally posted by SteveSmith_08!


No it can't. No it didn't. I'm aware of history, thanks. 


Vintage:
So we should have left the Germans killing of Jews.
We should have left Serbia continue to use ethnic cleansing
We should have let Germany take over the world
We should have stayed loyal colonies of GB
We should have allowed slavery in the south
We should have allowed al-queda to continue to exist and plan.


You just lost all credibility as far as I am concerned.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

To answer both of your guys' posts, I have no need to justify myself. You will not change my viewpoint, and I will not change yours. I'm simply re-stating my stance, and you're doing the same with yours. That's all I see from this conversation. I have no need or desire to explain in great detail my opinions about fighting and death, as this is not the place to talk about it. 

FORK! I am done for now. :devil:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> To answer both of your guys' posts, I have no need to justify myself. You will not change my viewpoint, and I will not change yours. I'm simply re-stating my stance, and you're doing the same with yours. That's all I see from this conversation. I have no need or desire to explain in great detail my opinions about fighting and death, as this is not the place to talk about it.
> 
> FORK! I am done for now. :devil:


why isn't this the place? damn, we talked about Gordon Lightfoot, single dating at Blazer games, and Schillys horrible basketball shot.

There's an old saying. A conservative is just a liberal who's been mugged. Think about that for a while, and you'll see what we're saying.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Tic Toc.....Tic Toc.....*

Need I say any more? :no:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> why isn't this the place? damn, we talked about Gordon Lightfoot, single dating at Blazer games, and Schillys horrible basketball shot.


There's a huge difference between talking about Gordon Lightfoot, and talking about morals and fighting/killing. You have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> To answer both of your guys' posts, I have no need to justify myself. You will not change my viewpoint, and I will not change yours. I'm simply re-stating my stance, and you're doing the same with yours. That's all I see from this conversation. I have no need or desire to explain in great detail my opinions about fighting and death, as this is not the place to talk about it.
> 
> FORK! I am done for now. :devil:




I see. You think slavery wasnt worth fighting for. Freedom wasnt worth fighting for. Protection against our citizens wasnt worth fighting for. Stopping ethnic cleansing wasnt worth fighting for. Stopping Nazi Germany and its ethnic cleansing wasnt worth fighting for.

So we should have let millions die, let millions have their freedoms infringed upon, let millions be held in slavery? How do you justify this? Honestly. There is no concievable way to justify any of that. I want to hear a direct reply, not a general reply like before.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Tic Toc.....Tic Toc.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Need I say any more? :no:


actually..yes, you do...what the heck is this a reference to?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*OT: I'm drawing the line*



> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a huge difference between talking about Gordon Lightfoot, and talking about morals and fighting/killing. You have to draw the line somewhere.


jeez, thank god you're not a moderator here anymore.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: OT: I'm drawing the line*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> jeez, thank god you're not a moderator here anymore.


Yeah he is, check below his name.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: OT: I'm drawing the line*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> jeez, thank god you're not a moderator here anymore.


I know. I'm sure a power-crazed person, aren't I?  Get real.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: I'm drawing the line*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah he is, check below his name.


here meant this forum


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: I'm drawing the line*



> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> I know. I'm sure a power-crazed person, aren't I?  Get real.


then why are you a moderator of another group?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: I'm drawing the line*



> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> I know. I'm sure a power-crazed person, aren't I?  Get real.



Address my last post, that is, if you have a "reasonable" clue.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tic Toc.....Tic Toc.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> actually..yes, you do...what the heck is this a reference to?


.....that time is running out on this thread. If you want to start an OT, then "reasonably" debate the issue, I don't necessarily have issue with that. However, this thread has taken a southernly turn. {not that there's anything inherently wrong with the south, mind you..... }


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Tic Toc.....Tic Toc.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> .....that time is running out on this thread. If you want to start an OT, then "reasonably" debate the issue, I don't necessarily have issue with that. However, this thread has taken a southernly turn. {not that there's anything inherently wrong with the south, mind you }



Dont lock this thread. I want SteveSmith_08 (aka Spurs4Life) to respond to my last post.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Tic Toc.....Tic Toc.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> .....that time is running out on this thread. If you want to start an OT, then "reasonably" debate the issue, I don't necessarily have issue with that. However, this thread has taken a southernly turn. {not that there's anything inherently wrong with the south, mind you }


I added the label OT, and I am reasonably debating it. Outside of being happy he's no longer a mod, I have kept it civil...or as my dad used to yell at us kids "I EXPECT TO BE TALKED TO IN A CIVIL TONE DAMNIT!"


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Tic Toc.....Tic Toc.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont lock this thread. I want SteveSmith_08 (aka Spurs4Life) to respond to my last post.


Suggestion: Send him a PM. This isn't a Christians vs. the Gladiators environment. OK, bad analogy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Tic Toc.....Tic Toc.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Suggestion: Send him a PM. This isn't a Christians vs. the Gladiators environment. OK, bad analogy.


what about Christian Slaitor vs the movie Gladiator?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Tic Toc.....Tic Toc.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> I added the label OT, and I am reasonably debating it. Outside of being happy he's no longer a mod, I have kept it civil...or as my dad used to yell at us kids "I EXPECT TO BE TALKED TO IN A CIVIL TONE DAMNIT!"


Only on the Blazers Board.... :rofl:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*On Second Thought.....*

......to keep this thread on-topic, Hap Shaughnessy can hold SteveSmith_08's hands behind his back while Vintage decks him one.

I have this odd vision of Vintage running hysterically around the forum with Smitty in maniacal pursuit.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: On Second Thought.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> ......to keep this thread on-topic, Hap Shaughnessy can hold SteveSmith_08's hands behind his back while Vintage decks him one.
> 
> I have this odd vision of Vintage running hysterically around the forum with Smitty in maniacal pursuit.



Nah. I dont need someone holding him back. Id gladly fight him w/o help. :yes: 

BTW: He still has yet to address my post. Perhaps he cannot come up with a reasonable excuse.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Look guys , take of the clown shoes and keep on the subject. 'Fighting' in the terms of this thread was at a basketball prac , somehow people bring history in and wars and god knows what else to overspend the definition of 'fighting' , but in terms of this thread and the underlying topic wtf are any of you doing talking about nazi and racism. Seriously guys if you wanna get on a different tip, start an different thread, this is Blazers ball keep it on point.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: On Second Thought.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> ......to keep this thread on-topic, Hap Shaughnessy can hold SteveSmith_08's hands behind his back while Vintage decks him one.
> 
> I have this odd vision of Vintage running hysterically around the forum with Smitty in maniacal pursuit.


Gord Gord Gord...:laugh: 

I know it's not nice of me to say, but sometimes I miss being that naive.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: On Second Thought.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> ...I know it's not nice of me to say, but sometimes I miss being that naive.


It can be rather blissful. :yes:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> Look guys , take of the clown shoes and keep on the subject. 'Fighting' in the terms of this thread was at a basketball prac , somehow people bring history in and wars and god knows what else to overspend the definition of 'fighting' , but in terms of this thread and the underlying topic wtf are any of you doing talking about nazi and racism. Seriously guys if you wanna get on a different tip, start an different thread, this is Blazers ball keep it on point.


it was started by this statement



> That fighting is not the answer and we all make mistakes that we have to live with and try to learn from them!


and I said it was the answer (originally i was going to say "when two gentlemen engage in fisticuffs" and the answer would be "what is fighting") but he next said 



> Fighting will never accomplish anything positive.


thats not just in the basketball arena. And even if we were to limit it to the basketball arena, fighting CAN accomplish something positive. 

how long have you posted here? Since when do we ever stay on point???


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: On Second Thought.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> It can be rather blissful. :yes:


that is true, but it's also rather irritating. I know there are a lot of things I'm naive about, and I don't like it.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: On Second Thought.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> that is true, but it's also rather irritating. I know there are a lot of things I'm naive about, and I don't like it.


Your honesty (reality) is brutally piercing, if not eye-opening.

Me? I'm optimistic to a painful fault. If the glass is half empty, I'm waiting in the ranks the fill it up again!


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> Maybe this will bring the team closer together!*
> 
> * Optimism at its finest.


Very finest! :laugh:


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

During the halftime of the Laker/Mav game, Magic Johnson talked about the Blazers and what happened and he said, "I am sick of this" To me these are strong words and I agree!

If Portland doesn't wise up, and make a playoff run out of the first round, Portland will be the laughing stock of the year with all there troubles and there horrible playing. :sigh: :yes:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He also said Portland fans are among the best in the league, and that the community of Portland deserves better.

Hell, I've been saying that for three plus years. I don't know how you guys put up with all the crap myself.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> He also said Portland fans are among the best in the league, and that the community of Portland deserves better.
> 
> Hell, I've been saying that for three plus years. I don't know how you guys put up with all the crap myself.


Part of it is that we're a 1 horse town. 

If half of the stuff didn't happen this year, it wouldn't be so bad..but it's like they say they've learned their lesson..then the same crap happens over and over.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> It's bad enough that we get basketball coverage interupted by politics on tv, but no basketball threads are being hijacked for politics talk! Thanks guys!



Politics are important. Politics influence the world around us.


----------

